# Simple cable hanger for mig welder



## zmanca (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello all. My first post on this site. Here are a couple of pics of the simple hanger I made for my new-to-me Lincoln SP-100 welder. It's just a piece of 1/8 x 1" flat bar bent on my Harbor Freight compact bender.


----------



## brino (Feb 14, 2018)

Welcome to the site.

Great first post!
That's a simple and yet brilliant design.
Great for storage on the shelf, and for easy transport.

Thanks for sharing it.
-brino


----------

